# Warum kann man in Ego-Shootern eigentlich die Wasserhähne aufdrehen?



## Party4Life (2. Mai 2012)

*Warum kann man in Ego-Shootern eigentlich die Wasserhähne aufdrehen?*

Hey zusammen,

ich spiele gerade "The Darkness 2", und auch dort ist es wie in so vielen
Shootern / Action-Adventures möglich, die Wasserhähne aufzudrehen.

Jetzt (erst) frage ich mich: Warum?

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es am Anfang (vor langer Zeit) ganz nett war,
bzgl. der Interaktion mit Objekten oder um ein bisschen Realität reinzubringen.

Mittlerweile ist dieses "Feature" schon tausendmal verwendet worden und besser 
wird es ja nicht. Wie auch, es ist halt ein Wasserhahn .

Bei "Duke Nukem Forever" war es bspw. ja ganz lustig, dass man für das eigene
Betrachten im Spiegel ein Goodie bekommen hat. 

Aber sonst? Bei allen anderen Shootern ist es einfach so möglich und bringt
keinerlei Boni ein.

Anmerkungen / Gedanken eurerseits dazu sind gerne willkommen .


Gruß,
Party


----------



## Mothman (2. Mai 2012)

Ich denke es ist so:
Wie du ja schon sagst, ist es am Anfang eine Spielerei mit der Interaktion der Umgebung gewesen. Früher hat einen das technisch halt noch begeistert. 
Und mittlerweile ist es eine Art "Running Gag" in dem Genre geworden.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich seh das als Detailverliebtheit der Programmierer an.
Je mehr Interaktion man möglich ist, desto mehr habe sich die Leute damit auseinander gesetzt.
Obs sinnvoll ist oder nicht, spielt eben grade da kein, oder eben grade darum eine sehr grosse Rolle.

Ich hab da aber auch noch ein gutes Beispiel:
Es gib anscheinend Grafik-Engines, die mit Spiegel ganz gut zurecht kommen.
Bei anderen sieht man entweder gar keine Spiegel, nur zerbrochene, die nix spiegeln müssen oder dann "graue" Spiegel.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2012)

Die Wahrheit ist: jedes Wasserhahn-Aufdrehen wird online registriert, und wenn Du 100.000 Mal einen Wasserhahn aufgedreht hast, kriegst Du nen Kasten Wasser und ein Hähnchen von der Spielebranche geschenkt  


Ich warte ja eh schon lange auf den ersten Shooter, bei dem man nach einer Weile aufs Klo gehen MUSS, und wenn man es nicht tut, wird die Präzision beim Zielen schwächer...  oder bei Skyrim vielleicht Mod nachreichbar, dass man Drachen in den Schnee pinkeln kann


----------



## Chris1q1q (3. Mai 2012)

ich würd mal gern nen wasserhahn aufdrehen und den abfluss verstopfen um ne überflutung auszulösen xD

Das wäre doch mal was


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2012)

Das ist mir auch in vielen Shootern aufgefallen. Als ob die Masse an FPS-Entwicklern damit sagen möchte:
"Du kannst noch so viele Wasserhähne im Spiel aufdrehen, weder du noch deine Gegner werden in diesem Spiel ersaufen." 

Ähnlich sinnloses Interaktions-Feature sind Getränkeautomaten, denn:
1. du kannst kein Getränk verzehren und damit evtl. deine angeschlagene Gesundheit wieder auffüllen
2. du kannst keine Sauerei damit veranstalten
3. du hast keine freie Getränkewahl (Limo ? Bier ?! Keine Ahnung, irgendein namenloses Gesöff...)


----------



## Vordack (3. Mai 2012)

Animiertes Wasser, das war früher ein ganz großes Ding...


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2012)

Ich denke eher der Teil mit Running Gag ist der entscheidene Punkt. Früher war es halt "in" mit Sprites interagieren zu können, man brauch sich nur mal Duke Nukem 3D anschauen und die dortigen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten.

Das wurde einfach übernommen und ist jetzt eben halt drin, vllt. auch um die Welt etwas glaubhafter zu machen. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: die meisten Spiele bzw. Spielwelten sind starr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: die meisten Spiele bzw. Spielwelten sind starr.


Stimmt. Es machen sich z.B. auch nur die Wenigsten die Mühe, eine vernünftige Physik einzubauen, die die Umwelt ein wenig realistischer reagieren lässt. Ob es nun Stühle, Tische, handliche Gegenstände oder andere Objekte sind, die sich zumindest etwas "verschieben" oder wegschleudern lassen. Außer Crytek und wenigen anderen Entwicklern hält der Rest an schmucklosen Räumen mit "festgeklebter" Innenausstattung fest, mit minimalsten Interaktionsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähnlich sinnloses Interaktions-Feature sind Getränkeautomaten, denn:
> 1. du kannst kein Getränk verzehren und damit evtl. deine angeschlagene Gesundheit wieder auffüllen


 In Half Life 1 ging das - allerdings nur minimal (nur eine Dose pro Automat oder so).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> In Half Life 1 ging das - allerdings nur minimal (nur eine Dose pro Automat oder so).


Aha... Tja, zu lange her. Habs damals nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Party4Life (3. Mai 2012)

Hmm, schon zwei Leute hier, die die "Running Gag"-Theorie vertreten .
Gut, es könnte ja wirklich sein, dass viele Engines dafür schon eine Implementierung haben
und dass die Entwickler das auch einfach verwenden. Nur, so richtig "lustig" ist das nicht, oder? 

Ich frage mich, warum man bspw. keine Stühle verwenden kann. So einfach mal kurz vor den ins 
Spiel integrierten Fernseher setzen und etwas anschauen. Das ging m.W. nach nur in "GTA 4". aber
halt nicht in der "Masse".

Es stimmt schon, dass auch die heutigen Spielewelten ziemlich starr sind. Das einzige Spiel, das
dem etwas entgegensetzt, ist wohl "Minecraft" (habe es selbst aber nicht gespielt, nur ein paar
Gameplay-Videos gesehen).

Vielleicht sollte man bzgl. der Wasserhähne mal bei einem oder mehreren Entwickler-Studios anfragen .
Dann hätten wir Infos sozusagen aus erster Hand .


----------



## Party4Life (3. Mai 2012)

So, haltet mich für verrückt, aber ich habe gerade eine Mail an "Digital Extremes" (Entwickler von
"The Darkness 2") geschickt. Mal sehen, ob sie antworten werden .


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. Mai 2012)

Bei sowas kann es immer mal sein dass Reste eines geplanten Features übrig geblieben sind. Evtl. war mal geplant dass man seinen Charakter mit dem Trinken von Wasse heilen kann, und aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wurde das wieder entfernt.

Ich denke nicht dass dies ein bewusster Running-Gag ist. Viel mehr ist es ein simpler Werg eine sterile Welt etwas lebhafter zu machen, ohne irgendwie Gameplay oder Balance zu stören. Das ist wie heruflatternde Zeitungen wo man Text lesen kann der nichts zur Story beiträgt. Sowas trägt immer ur Atmosphäre bei.


----------



## Mothman (3. Mai 2012)

Party4Life schrieb:


> Hmm, schon zwei Leute hier, die die "Running Gag"-Theorie vertreten .
> Gut, es könnte ja wirklich sein, dass viele Engines dafür schon eine Implementierung haben
> und dass die Entwickler das auch einfach verwenden. Nur, so richtig "lustig" ist das nicht, oder? .


"Running Gags" sind selten lustig, nach einer Weile. 
Dann nenn es halt Tradition oder Hommage .... wenn dich das Wort "gag" stört.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

Ich würde es auch nicht wirklich als "Gag" sehen, aber WENN es Gebäuden oder Lagern usw. etwas gibt, das einfach nur rein realistisch gesehen auch in der "echten Welt" als erstes installiert wird, dann ist das natürlich eine Wasserversorgung. Das heißt außer Wänden, Dächern und Möbeln ist es einfach nur logisch, dass dann sofort Wasserhähne folgen. Und irgendwann war es bei Games halt rein technisch möglich, funktionierende Wasserhähne einzubauen - und dann hat man das halt gemacht. 

In vielen Spielen gibt es dann ja auch Fernseher/Radios, die funktionieren - auch das ist dann nur logisch, denn sobald Strom funktioniert, ist das eine auf der Hand liegende KOnsequenz. Wasserhähne gibt es natürlich viel häufiger, und was noch dazukommt ist, dass ein Wasserhahn auch ohne Strom funktioniert - wenn also das Gebäude halb zerstört ist oder verlassen oder man in einem Endzeitszenario ist usw.: ein Wasserhahn würde da auch in der Realität am ehesten das sein, was weiterhin funktioniert.

Daher ist es an sich nur logisch und nicht wirklich ein Gag, denn Wasserhähne sind halt eh eines der ganz wenigen Dinge, auf die man logischerweise "unterwegs" am ehesten trifft und die auch eine echte Funktion im realen Leben haben - alles andere im Spiel sind halt idR nur Gegenstände, die rumliegen und bei denen der Spieleentwickler sowieso höchstens einbauen könnte, dass man den mal in Hand nimmt und anschaut    Dass man wiederum zB Stühle oft nicht bewegen kann ist natürlich nicht ganz realistisch, aber ich nehme mal an, dass es hier wiederum zu viele Probleme mit der KI geben könnte, wenn man denen zB einen Stuhl in den Weg stellen würde. Dazu kommt natürlich auch, dass bewegliche Gegenstände Performance verbrauchen würden.


Man hat die Umsetzung von funktionierenden Wasserhähnen bestimmt auch gemacht (kann ich mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen), weil damals Leute sich per Brief (das sind emails, die man ausdruckt, in einen Umschlag tut und dann in einen gelben Kasten wirft, damit der Umschlag zu dem gebracht wird, dessen Wohnadresse man auf den Umschlag schreibt) "beschwert" haben, dass das Spiel zwar (für damalige Standards) eine super Grafik mit vielen Details hat, man aber "nicht mal den Wasserhahn aufdrehen kann"


----------



## Mothman (3. Mai 2012)

Du versuchst ein Videospiel-Phänomen mit LOGIK zu erklären? 

Ich würde sagen: Nice try.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du versuchst ein Videospiel-Phänomen mit LOGIK zu erklären?
> 
> Ich würde sagen: Nice try.


  Aber sicher doch - wenn ich einen Shooter entwickeln würde, will ich ja die Umgebung realistisch gestalten. Und wenn ich dann neben der reinen Optik überlege, was es denn in den typischen Gebäuden "in echt" so gibt, was man vlt funktionsfähig gestalten könnte, sind das rein logisch als erstes Wasserhähne, denn Toiletten und Wasch/Spülbecken gibt es in JEDEM Gebäude, und selbst in Zelt-Miltätlagern wird als erstes irgendeine Wasserversorgung eingerichtet


----------



## Mothman (3. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch - wenn ich einen Shooter entwickeln würde, will ich ja die Umgebung realistisch gestalten. Und wenn ich dann neben der reinen Optik überlege, was es denn in den typischen Gebäuden "in echt" so gibt, was man vlt funktionsfähig gestalten könnte, sind das rein logisch als erstes Wasserhähne, denn Toiletten und Wasch/Spülbecken gibt es in JEDEM Gebäude, und selbst in Zelt-Miltätlagern wird als erstes irgendeine Wasserversorgung eingerichtet


Wenn man so rangehen würde, müsste man noch einiges mehr einbauen. 
Also ne, weil es ja "logisch" und "realistisch" ist, wird das sicher nicht gemacht. Was haben die meisten Shooter mit Logik und Realismus zu tun? Nichts.
Warum dann auf einmal bei den Wasserhähnen mit Logik und Realismus anfangen? Das macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2012)

Also ich find' sowas sogar klasse. Wenn man irgendwo den Wasserhahn aufdrehen kann, wenn man an einem Fernseher oder Radio vorbeiläuft und dieses anschalten kann. Dadurch wirkt eine Spielwelt viel lebendiger und glaubwürdiger. 
Ich würde mir sogar wünschen, wenn die Interaktion mit der Spielwelt noch mehr ausgebaut werden würde. Dass man z.B. Dinge aufheben kann und irgendwo hinwerfen kann, um Gegner abzulenken. Oder wenn in einem Shooter die Munition ausgeht, man mit Stühlen oder anderen Sachen nach den Gegnern werfen kann. 
In vielen Spielen ist die Spielwelt doch total tot und wird irgendwie gar nicht (zur Interaktion) genutzt und sowas ist dann echt schade und irgendwie auch verschenkt.


----------



## Mothman (3. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dass man z.B. Dinge aufheben kann und irgendwo hinwerfen kann, um Gegner abzulenken. Oder wenn in einem Shooter die Munition ausgeht, man mit Stühlen oder anderen Sachen nach den Gegnern werfen kann.


Es gibt einen alten Horror-Shooter wo man einen Mörder jagend musste und mit Geistern zu tun bekam. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Titel hier nennen darf.^^
Jedenfalls hatte man da immer nur ganz wenig Munition und konnte aber richtig viel (nicht alles) als Schlag- oder Wurfwaffe nutzen. 
Einfach ein Heizungsrohr aus der Wand gerissen oder den Arm einer Schaufensterpuppe umfunktioniert. Das war cool.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2012)

Wasserhähne, Fernseher, Radios, Fress- / Getränkautomaten... Soweit sind die meisten Shooter schon angekommen. Es muss jetzt halt der nächste Schritt für alle Entwickler sein, dass man auch alles, was ein Alter Ego bewegen oder tragen kann, auch entsprechend reagiert. Mit "Half-Life 2", "Crysis" oder "Call of Juarez" hat man längst gezeigt wie sowas auszusehen hat (bedenkt mal, wie alt die Spiele schon sind), und wenn schon CryTek, Techland und Valve dazu imstande sind, sollte es der Rest auch sein, wenn letztere genauso eine glaubhaftere, virtuelle Welt erwarten wie eben die Spieler.


----------



## Party4Life (3. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es gibt einen alten Horror-Shooter wo man einen Mörder jagend musste und mit Geistern zu tun bekam. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Titel hier nennen darf.^^
> Jedenfalls hatte man da immer nur ganz wenig Munition und konnte aber richtig viel (nicht alles) als Schlag- oder Wurfwaffe nutzen.
> Einfach ein Heizungsrohr aus der Wand gerissen oder den Arm einer Schaufensterpuppe umfunktioniert. Das war cool.


 
Ich wüsste nicht, was gegen die Nennung des Spiels spricht ...
Es war "Condemned", oder?
In dem Spiel waren die Objekte (Rohre, Puppenarm etc.) eben ein Merkmal des Gameplays.
Der Aufwand wäre schon höher, so etwas in Shooter einzubauen, in denen das nicht (der eigentliche)
Teil des Gameplays ist. 

Früher war dieses Nicht-Nennungs-Gebot, soweit ich weiß, rechtlich bindend für kostenpflichtige 
Publikationen usw.. Deswegen hießen "Quake 3 - Arena" bspw. in der PCGames immer "Beben 3 - Arena".
In Foren ist das kein Problem.

Bisher übrigens noch keine Antwort von "Digital Extremes"^^.


----------



## Mothman (3. Mai 2012)

Party4Life schrieb:


> Es war "Condemned", oder?


Jo.


Party4Life schrieb:


> In dem Spiel waren die Objekte (Rohre, Puppenarm etc.) eben ein Merkmal des Gameplays.
> Der Aufwand wäre schon höher, so etwas in Shooter einzubauen, in denen das nicht (der eigentliche)
> Teil des Gameplays ist.


Da geb ich dir recht. Da war es das ganze Spielprinzip und kein Zusatz-Feature. Das ist schon nen Unterschied.
Aber wäre schon nicht übel, sowas öfter mal zu sehen. Oder eben sowas als Zusatz-Feature eingebaut. Aber der Aufwand wäre - wie du schon meintest- sicherlich nicht zu rechtfertigen, wenn es nur eine Art Feature ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wenn man so rangehen würde, müsste man noch einiges mehr einbauen.
> Also ne, weil es ja "logisch" und "realistisch" ist, wird das sicher nicht gemacht. Was haben die meisten Shooter mit Logik und Realismus zu tun? Nichts.


 Was redst Du da - die Entwickler geben sich doch sehr wohl Mühe, dass die Umgebung realistisch wirkt. Und davon reden wir ja, wir reden nicht von Waffen, Heilung, Story oder so... es geht hier um die Detailverliebtheit bei der Gestaltung der "Levels", mehr nicht.



> Warum dann auf einmal bei den Wasserhähnen mit Logik und Realismus anfangen? Das macht keinen Sinn.


 Weil es diese immer eben in so gut wie jedem Gebäude gibt - und mal anders gefragt: was für Dinge fehlen denn, auf die man nomalerweiseauch in der Realität in einem Haus oder so treffen würde und deren Funktionalität man vermisst? Fernseher "funktionieren" ja auch sehr oft, oder man kann auch häufig zB nen Kühlschrank öffnen usw, - aber was fehlt denn an Dingen, die man ebenso umsetzen könnte wie nen Wasserhahn? ^^


----------



## Mothman (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn ein Spiel (wie im Besipiel der Duke oder The Darkness) gemacht wird, sagt man sich sicher nicht "oh, wenn der Wasserhahn nicht aufzudrehen ist, wirkt das Spiel unrealistisch." Denk mal drüber nach! 



Herbboy schrieb:


> - aber was fehlt denn an Dingen, die man ebenso umsetzen könnte wie nen Wasserhahn? ^^


- Die Tapete von der Wand kratzen
- Fenster öffnen
- Jeden Schrank öffnen
- Jede Tür öffnen (oder es zumindest versuchen können)
- Jede Lampe an und ausmachen
- Möbel verrücken können

Mir fallen noch dutzende von Sachen ein, die man nach deiner Argumentation dann einbauen müsste. Ich muss jetzt aber leider weg und kann mich erst heute spät Abends wieder an dieser "Diskussion" beteiligen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel (wie im Besipiel der Duke oder The Darkness) gemacht wird, sagt man sich sicher nicht "oh, wenn der Wasserhahn nicht aufzudrehen ist, wirkt das Spiel unrealistisch." Denk mal drüber nach!


 das sag ich ja gar nicht, ich sag nur, dass WENN man sich Mühe geben der Wasserhahn einfach nur eine logische Konsequenz ist, wenn man sich überlegt, welche Kleinigkeiten man simpel miteinbauen kann. Und mir geht es da auch eher um Spiele, die prinzipiell wie ein "normaler" Actonfilm in "unserer" normalen Welt spielen (unabhängig von Story und Dingen aus dem Bereich Fantasy, Magie oder Aliens). 




> - Die Tapete von der Wand kratzen


 wer will DAS denn? ^^ auf so eine Idee würde ich niemals kommen.



> - Fenster öffnen


 stimmt, aber ist wiederum leich zu erklären, warum man das meist nicht macht (in machen Spielen kann man die Scheiben ja zerschiessen und dann "runterfallen") : wenn man Fenster öffnen könnte, müsste man auch gestatten, dass man durch das Fenster steigen kann, und dazu müsste man dann extra ein begehbares Außenareal schaffen. Das wäre zu aufwendig. Und wenn man nicht erlaubt, durchs Fenster zu steigen, dann gilt ähnliches wie für Schränke... 



> - Jeden Schrank öffnen


 könnte man machen, aber dann müsste man entweder jeden Schrank einzeln irgendwie "befüllen", was eine unglaubliche Arbeit wäre, oder man lässt jeden Schrank leer, so dass der Spieler bei einem Spiel mit zB 2000 Schränken spätestens nach 20 Schränken keinen Bock mehr hat, weil eh nix drin ist, und die restlichen 1980 Schränke für nichts und wieder nichts ins Spiel eingebaut wurden und Ressorucen verbrauchen (ein Schrank als 3D-Objekt einarbeiten ist wesentlich aufwendiger als eine Schranktextur). Und selbst wenn die Schränke befüllt wären: sofern man da dann nicht zB Munition oder Geld oder so was findet, würde man auch da nach 20 Schränken die restlichen 1980 nicht mehr öffnen, und all die Mühe der Entwickler war umsonst  Ach ja: zB in Skyrim kann man viele Schränke/Schubladen untersuchen, da findet man dann halt auch Dinge, die man brauchen kann - allerdings sieht dafür dann fast jeder Schrank gleich aus - naja, vielleicht sind das die Modelle "Magyör" und "Äälfenstols" vom bekannten Skyrim-Möbelhaus EKEA (Elfen kaufen Einrichtungs-Artikel)  



> - Jede Tür öffnen (oder es zumindest versuchen können)


 das geht doch, und die Türen, die man nicht öffnen können soll (weil es vlt auch nur eine Textur ist), gehen halt nicht auf 



> - Jede Lampe an und ausmachen


 das ist eine der wenigen Dinge, die ich auch so sehe. Aber da gibt es bestimmt auch technisch irgendwelche Nachteile, zB dass die Texturen und Bumpmaps auf eine bestimmte Lichtquelle angepasst sind. Zudem wird man sich bestimmt kaputtärgern, wenn man das Licht ausschaltet, nix sieht un den Schalter nicht findet  zB bei Metro 2033 kann man aber zB Öllampen ein/abschalten - es gibt also Spiele, in denen es schon geht.



> - Möbel verrücken können


 hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben, da ist dann halt das Problem, dass es Ressourcen braucht und ggf die KI stören kann. In manchen Spielen geht es aber ja.


Allgemein meine ich eben: wenn man mit Realistmus anfängt, dann sind Wasserhähne ehrlich gesagt IMHO die Sache, die am einfachsten und ohne irgendeinen Nachteil oder nennenswerte Mehrarbeit umzusetzen sind und daher für mich logisch eine der ersten Sachen ist, die in so einem Spiel halt umgesetzt werden kann. Der Wasserhahn wird ja so oder so als Objekt an die Wand "gedübelt", weil es immer irgendwo ein Klo oder eine Küche gibt, und dass da dann ein virtueller Strahl rauskommt, ist eine der am einfachsten umzusetzenden Dinge, die ich mir für so ein Spiel abseits von starren Objekten vorstellen kann.


----------



## Party4Life (3. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> stimmt, aber ist wiederum leich zu erklären, warum man das meist nicht macht (in machen Spielen kann man die Scheiben ja zerschiessen und dann "runterfallen") : wenn man Fenster öffnen könnte, müsste man auch gestatten, dass man durch das Fenster steigen kann, und dazu müsste man dann extra ein begehbares Außenareal schaffen. Das wäre zu aufwendig. Und wenn man nicht erlaubt, durchs Fenster zu steigen, dann gilt ähnliches wie für Schränke...



Naja, unbedingt erlauben, dass man auch durch geöffnete Fenster steigen kann, müsste man nicht. Man kann ja auch hinter das Fenster eine Level-Begrenzung einbauen, also einfach eine Wand. Allerdings ist es bei vielen Spielen auch so, dass man nicht durch die Fenster schauen kann. Das ist in etwas das Gleiche wie die nicht-spiegelnden Spiegel, die hier schon einmal erwähnt worden.

Ich frage mich halt nur, warum (vor allem) die Wasserhähne funktionieren. In vielen Spielen funktioniert die Toilettenspülung nicht, aber der Wasserhahn geht . Vielleicht hat die Spiele-Branche auch einfach nur ein Faible dafür .
Letztendlich ist es doch so: Wenn ich den Anspruch habe, zumindest die Alltags-Objekte interaktiv zu machen, dann müssten auf jeden Fall auch die Lichtschalter funktionieren - auch wenn das ein größerer technischer Aufwand ist (Ausleuchtung, Schatten, je nach NPCs und Spieler in der Nähe dann auch dynamisch), aber es sollte gehen. 

Jedoch kann man sich folgendes fragen: Ist es für den Spieler überhaupt relevant, solche Dinge benutzbar zu machen (falls man nicht die Absicht hat, eine Diskussion in einem Forum anzustoßen )?

Ob ein Wasserhahn nun funktioniert oder nicht, wäre mir ziemlich egal. So frage ich mich eben, warum das überhaupt implementiert wurde.

Jedoch: Würde man sich bspw. in einem Spiel eine Schießerei in einem Wohnhaus liefern und es wird ein Sicherungskasten zerstört, woraufhin das gesamte Licht ausfällt ... da könnte ich mir das interessant vorstellen. 
Oder eine Granate eine Spüle sprengt, das Wasser ausläuft und man (bei entsprechendem Wasserstand) langsamer den Raum durchqueren kann.

Als Gegenbeispiel: In "Mafia 2" kann ich bspw. die Schubladen aufmachen und finde ... Textur-Matsch. Sorry, aber darauf kann man getrost verzichten.

Es wurde hier schon mal erwähnt: Die Spiele-Branche sollte ansich die Umgebungs-Objekte und die Interaktion mit ihnen überdenken.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

Party4Life schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt nur, warum (vor allem) die Wasserhähne funktionieren. In vielen Spielen funktioniert die Toilettenspülung nicht, aber der Wasserhahn geht . Vielleicht hat die Spiele-Branche auch einfach nur ein Faible dafür


 die Spülung müsste dann natürlich auch funktionieren. Ich meine es gibt auch Spiele, in denen die geht - zumindest gibt es dann ein Spülgeräusch...





> Jedoch kann man sich folgendes fragen: Ist es für den Spieler überhaupt relevant, solche Dinge benutzbar zu machen (falls man nicht die Absicht hat, eine Diskussion in einem Forum anzustoßen )?
> 
> Ob ein Wasserhahn nun funktioniert oder nicht, wäre mir ziemlich egal. So frage ich mich eben, warum das überhaupt implementiert wurde.


 also, irgendwann war halt ganz einfach so wie die Frage, warum sich ein Hund an den Eiern leckt: weil er es kann!  Es gab halt Zeiten, in denen so eine Kleinigkeit einen fetten Pluspunkt für das Spiel brachte, weil es bewies, wie detailsverliebt die Entwickler sind und weil es DAMALS neu und auch technisch kein Klacks war - auch wenn es keinen Sinn für den Spieler macht. Aber zB ein "Playdude" auf dem Klo als Gag macht ja auch keinen Sinn...  




> Jedoch: Würde man sich bspw. in einem Spiel eine Schießerei in einem Wohnhaus liefern und es wird ein Sicherungskasten zerstört, woraufhin das gesamte Licht ausfällt ... da könnte ich mir das interessant vorstellen.
> Oder eine Granate eine Spüle sprengt, das Wasser ausläuft und man (bei entsprechendem Wasserstand) langsamer den Raum durchqueren kann.


 So was gab es glaub ich bei Deus Ex oder Splinter Cell oder so, dass man Wasser nutzen konnte, um einen Gegner per Stromschlag außer Gefecht zu setzen, wenn der Gegner darauf stand. Also, auf dem Wasser stand - nicht das es ihn erregte, also er darauf stand, gestromschockt zu werden...  

Und in manchen Spielen konnte man auch das Licht zu seinem Vorteil ausschalten, wobei das dann eher Schleich/Rollenspiele waren, zB gab es doch da "The Thief", da war man ein Dieb und konnte u.a. Kerzen "ausschiessen", um im Schatten schleichen zu können, ebenso wie erwähnt bei Metro 2033, wo man Öllampen ausstellen kann. 

In einem normalen Shooter wäre es aber halt so: klar könnte man sagen, dass man das Licht ausmacht, damit der Gegner nix sieht - aber dann sieht man selber halt auch nix...  außer man hat ein Nachtsichtgerät. Und dann wäre es auf Dauer auch zu langweilig simpel, wenn man weiß, dass man an sich überall durchspazieren kann, wo man das Licht ausschalten kann. Daher lässt man es dann wohl lieber weg, selbst wenn es technisch umsetzbar wäre. Außer halt in bestimmten Spielen, in denen man ohne Schatten als Deckung gar keine Chance hätte.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So was gab es glaub ich bei Deus Ex oder Splinter Cell oder so, dass man Wasser nutzen konnte, um einen Gegner per Stromschlag außer Gefecht zu setzen, wenn der Gegner darauf stand.


 Jedenfalls gibt's das in Bioshock.

Was meines Erachtens ebenfalls Sinn machen würde:

- sich auf Stühle etc. setzen zu können (und wenn es auch nur ist, daß der Charakter sich bei einer Spielpause von selbst auf die nächste Sitzgelegenheit oder den Boden setzt)

- Stühle etc realistisch stapeln können (sprich: keine Kisten, die so leicht auseinanderrutschen, als ob sie glatte, frisch geölte Seitenwände hätten und die man in der Luft drehen kann, um das Stapelergebnis zu optimieren)

- In einer bewohnten Gegend auch in entsprechender Menge Lebensmittel und sonstige alltägliche Dinge zu finden sind (Das fand ich in Half Life 2 reichlich seltsam, daß es nur eine minimale Menge an Möbeln und Fernseher gab, aber keine Handtücher, Seife, Klopapier, Stifte, Tücher, Kleidung (außer der, die die NPCs am Körper hatten), Kissen, Kühlschränke, Herde, Fotos ... - klar, dort ist gerade eine unterdrückte Gesellschaft, aber selbst unterdrückte Menschen leben nicht ausschliesslich von Tisch, Stuhl und Fernsehen ...


----------



## Party4Life (9. Mai 2012)

Bisher leider keine Antwort von Digital Extremes.
Vielleicht finden sie die Frage ja komisch .


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Mai 2012)

O.o lustige Frage.
Aber im Endeffekt könnte ich auch Fragen: Warum explodieren nur rote Fässer, und nicht die blauen? Warum liegt da nen Verbandskasten mitten in der Pampa? Warum kann ich den Kühlschrank öffnen und das Radio anmachen? Evtl. kann ich ja auch die Toilette spühlen.

Das sind eben so Spielereien. Mal aus Gründen des Gameplay, mal entstanden aus ner Spielerei. Man guckt halt was Machbar ist. Der Kühlschrank ist eben nicht mehr einfach nur nen Klotz aus 10 Polygonen mit ner Kühlschranktextur beklebt, sondern er besteht jetzt aus 100 und ich kann die Tür öffnen. Ich kann den Wasserhahn aufdrehen, weil er da ist - nicht weil es Sinn ergibt. Das ganze hat so irgendwo mit Max Payne 1 oder so angefangen glaub ich. (wenigstens das erste Spiel das mir so in den Sinn kommt mit bedienbaren Wasserhähnen und ähnlichem...). Wahrscheinlich als Demonstation der Engine / Technik - so nach dem Motto "Guck mal was ich kann!". Andere Entwickler sind da nachgezogen... und irgendwie hat sichs halt bis heute gehalten. Sekundär war vllt. auch die Darstellung einer glaubhafteren Spielwelt ein Grund, aber da gäbe es, wie hier ja groß und breit dargelegt wurde, sicherlich andere Dinge bei denen es logischer wäre sie manipulierbar zu machen.


----------



## hifumi (10. Mai 2012)

Wie ja schon ein paar Mal angesprochen wurde, konnte man in HL2 Möbel verrücken. Ich find das immer so cool und es ist ne Schande, dass die meisten Shooter wieder statische Einrichtungen haben. Das ist, weil sich die meisten Entwickler das Playtesting sparen wollen, und/oder nicht riskieren wollen, dass der Spieler sich aus versehn nen schweren Schrank vor die Ausgangstür befördert. Bei intensiv gescripteten Spielen könnt es auch Probleme geben, wenn Möbel verhindern, dass Figuren an ihren Platz gehn können. Wieder ein Grund, diese Script-Shooter zu hassen.

HL2 hat inzwischen etwas veraltete Grafik, aber das Feedback, das umfallende Tische oder Schränke, oder andere herumfliegende Gegenstände geben können ist immernoch spektakulär. Wenn man ne Granate in einen Raum wirft, in Deckung geht und dann irgendwelche Trümmer zur Tür raus fliegen sieht...
Zudem erlaubt es natürlich ein bisschen Interaktion mit der Welt, wodurch diese lebendiger wird, und sich hin und wieder einfach witzige Dinge ergeben. Wenn man bei HL2 am Anfang einen der Fernseher packt und zum Fenster raus auf der Straße wirft z.B. Und ich wette, viele haben auch schonmal per Fus-ro-da in Whiterun beim Jarl den Tisch abgeräumt. 

Jo, leider ist es vielen Entwicklern wichtiger ein "cinematisches Erlebnis" zu erschaffen, und das wird um so schwieriger je mehr Freiheiten der Spieler hat, oder je variabler und dynamischer die Welt ist. Also sind die Tische dann am Boden festgenagelt. Dass man hin und wieder trotzdem Wasserhähne aufdrehn kann wirkt da ja fast schon wie ein Hilfeschrei irgendwelcher Designer, die sich wenigstens ein bisschen spielerische Freiheit wünschen und das da einbauen, wo es auch ja keine Skriptsequenz stören kann.


----------



## MICHI123 (11. Mai 2012)

wtf  ich dachte ich kenn ein par Ego-Shooter... in welchen kann man denn wasserhähne aufdrehen?? 
Ich wüsste da nur F.E.A.R. (1) wo man mal nen Becken fluten musste um da durch zu schwimmen...


----------



## MICHI123 (11. Mai 2012)

Party4Life schrieb:


> Jedoch: Würde man sich bspw. in einem Spiel eine Schießerei in einem Wohnhaus liefern und es wird ein Sicherungskasten zerstört, woraufhin das gesamte Licht ausfällt ... da könnte ich mir das interessant vorstellen.
> Oder eine Granate eine Spüle sprengt, das Wasser ausläuft und man (bei entsprechendem Wasserstand) langsamer den Raum durchqueren kann.


 In FEAR (1) war das glaub ich auch dass man Sicherungskästen zerschießen/sprengen konnte und dann das Licht ausgefallen ist und sowas..


----------



## MICHI123 (11. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> - In einer bewohnten Gegend auch in entsprechender Menge Lebensmittel und sonstige alltägliche Dinge zu finden sind (Das fand ich in Half Life 2 reichlich seltsam, daß es nur eine minimale Menge an Möbeln und Fernseher gab, aber keine Handtücher, Seife, Klopapier, Stifte, Tücher, Kleidung (außer der, die die NPCs am Körper hatten), Kissen, Kühlschränke, Herde, Fotos ... - klar, dort ist gerade eine unterdrückte Gesellschaft, aber selbst unterdrückte Menschen leben nicht ausschliesslich von Tisch, Stuhl und Fernsehen ...


 das ist allerdings in extrem vielen Spielen so, dass die Räume VIEL zu leer sind. Wenn man sich in normalen Zimmern umguckt, dann kann man keine 8m weit gehe ohne an irgendetwas zu stoßen ^^ 
Wo die Räume realistisch voll und eng waren, das war glaub ich SWAT 4 oder so.


----------



## Party4Life (14. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> wtf  ich dachte ich kenn ein par Ego-Shooter... in welchen kann man denn wasserhähne aufdrehen??
> Ich wüsste da nur F.E.A.R. (1) wo man mal nen Becken fluten musste um da durch zu schwimmen...


 
Ja, aber das, was du beschreibst, ist dann eben wieder ein (kleiner) Teil des Gameplays.
Wenn der Raum sich einfach so mit Wasser füllen könnte, ohne das man damit den Level-Ende näher kommt,
das wäre mal etwas Neues.

Wobei man dann eben auch die passende Verstopfung in den Spülbecken erzeugen müsste


----------

